# South Dakota



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

There are a lot of birds in South Dakota, I killed them.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Holy freak man! That is quite a nice pile of feather and fun right there! Wow.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Indeed! The pile of birds is cool. The dog is awesome! 8)


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

Heck yeah that's an awesome pile there. Good on ya!!!!


----------



## Speedbump (Mar 7, 2011)

WOW!!!


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

I failed to mention my pup is the star of this show. Track is six months old and he was pointing, retrieving and hunting like a rock star. I am honored to own this dog, he makes me look good. 8)


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Man.. that's a nice pile of feathers north slope!

It's always nice to see the dog workin' good. A team effort though, good job. :O||:


----------



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

Nice dog and nice bird pile. Maybe if I had a bird dog I would've scared up more than just 2 roosters today.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

I'll one up ya!


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Dang Tom, I forgot my rusted out South Dakota plate... P.S. those poor quail look like you dog ate them and **** them out. :O•-:


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

pudelpointer?


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

yes


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

north slope said:


> Dang Tom, I forgot my rusted out South Dakota plate... P.S. those poor quail look like you dog ate them and **** them out. :O•-:


When you gun them with 5 shot or even 4 shot heavy load it does do a number, but honestly the breast had very little damage. And might I say they was TASTEY!


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Tastey is good...


----------

